# General Cigar loses right to use Cohiba brand name



## cigordo (Aug 3, 2007)

According to EFE news at Spanish speaking website "noticias24 dot com" (silly why would I expect being able to post links after a year membership to this forum) "*The state cuban company Cubatabaco, associated with the Hispano-French company Altadis S.A., won a lawsuit against the U.S. company General Gigar prohibiting the use of the Cohiba brand in the US by this company.*"

Sorry, after scouring the web I could not find any English references to this news, so you may have to take it with a grain of salt, until corroborated by someone else luckier than me.

Among other things the article states that "*The sentence was handed down last December 14 by federal Judge Robert Sweet, Southern District of New York, and solves part of a dispute of 12 years at General Cigar prohibit the use of the Cuban brand in the U.S.*"


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I've always thought it was weak that other companies would use cuban names. This should have never been allowed in the first place.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

cigordo said:


> According to EFE news at Spanish speaking website "noticias24 dot com" (silly why would I expect being able to post links after a year membership to this forum) "


the answer is in the FAQ section. but i will save you the click 
6 posts short


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

So, I guess this means the Domminican COHIBA will cease to exist now?? 
Are they going to change the name and keep the blend??

960


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

This suit has been going on for years. If this report is correct - General ciar will have to destroy all cigars with the Cohiba label.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

baba said:


> This suit has been going on for years. If this report is correct - General ciar will have to destroy all cigars with the Cohiba label.


Cheaper to destroy em than repackage em? :shock:
(not like I want em, I just hate waste.)

They could at least pass em out to bums. :lol:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I love em, I know I'm in they minority and I have years worth. :behindsofa:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I love em, I know I'm in they minority and I have years worth. :behindsofa:


I'm with ya, I like the blacks... but I'd still like to see them lose the misleading name.

Admittedly, when I first started smoking cigars, I thought Red Dot Cohiba was the same as Cuban Cohiba, but with a satellite facility in the dominican so they could continue selling to the US.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I've always thought it was weak that other companies would use cuban names. This should have never been allowed in the first place.


I totally agree. Get an original name for crying out loud.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I believe I read a link on another thread here that General is apealing the judgement, & that they can still use the Cohiba name until after the apeal is settled.

Anyways... I pretty much fall in line with eveyone else. I'm glad they're going to have to quit using a decieving advertising ploy that's intended to mislead people into thinking that this cigar is related to the real deal.:nod:


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

They should just change the name to FOHIBA and call it a day.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> They should just change the name to FOHIBA and call it a day.


That's what I call them now! :lol:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Very interesting. Dont several brands of Cigars do the same thing... a "genuine" Cuban, and then another brand using the same name from another country? I dont think its limited to Cohiba.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> Very interesting. Dont several brands of Cigars do the same thing... a "genuine" Cuban, and then another brand using the same name from another country? I dont think its limited to Cohiba.


and most of them are owned by General Cigar... the maker of Fohibas.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

im confused so cohibas in the u.s. are fake only real cohibas are in cuba somone explain dis better


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a cigar maker in Cuba that was started by/for Castro name COHIBA. Then, there was an embargo against Cuba. 

Then, a company named General Cigar decided they could make a bunch of money by selling "Cohiba" cigars... though they were not made by the Cohiba in Cuba. They just stole the name. 

Then, Cohiba in Cuba fought for the rights to their name on US Soil and the US laughed them back to Cuba, and allowed General Cigar to steal the name. 

Now, the US is looking at lifting some of the sanctions on Cuba, and the name is in dispute again. 

General Cigar makes "fake":

Bolivar
Cohiba
Partagas

And maybe some others.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

well thats ghey i didn't know that just seals the deal on buying more tat's


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

In case you would like to see the full list of General Cigar brands, you can go to CigarWorld.com - it's their site...


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks ill check that out


----------

